# Polyurethane under Acrylic



## starkobsession (Mar 25, 2014)

I have some wood scraps that I wanted to smooth out by putting polyurethane on it, will water based acrylic go over ok after or is there a better way to do this after its sanded?


----------



## Tonyb663 (Feb 6, 2021)

Sand. Polyurethane repels things once it dries. It’s a protective coating between your paint job and the elements or forces that be. You want to remove this outer protective coating before you paint. Unless you are working on a piece of art or something antique / or possibly something valuable...then I wouldn’t do it. I would let a professional do what is needed.


----------

